# Best Video card stress test tool?



## Puscifer

ATI Tool is probably the best there is. I've never seen anything else ever stress my GPU as much as ATI Tool does.


----------



## Arakasi

Very sorry puscifer, i have to disagree even tho i like ati tool.

Furmark gives off the most heat and uses more bandwidth ... i'll find a link.

It kicks ATI tools butt....

http://www.ozone3d.net/smf/index.php?topic=1440.0

I still use ati tool from time to time....
cuz the yellow blocks are really easy to tell its not good.

Playing crysis is very good to tell if your okay also.
I can be okay in ati tool.... once i play crysis my system locks up and fails....
This is a good indication ati tool doesnt stress to the max.

Correct Link:

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/


----------



## myerz635

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
Furmark gives off the most heat ... i'll find a link.

It kicks ATI tools butt....

http://www.ozone3d.net/smf/index.php?topic=1440.0

I still use ati tool from time to time....
cuz the yellow blocks are really easy to tell its not good.

Beat me to it







Works great


----------



## NCspecV81

yes furmark is great on heating up the card and really throwing the mud in it's face to see if it'll hold its composure. However, if you have recent ati drivers you need to rename the exe to something different. I just use something like ut3.exe or namethatgame.exe


----------



## whe3ls

furmark should do it


----------



## Enigma8750

Furmark will stress it like a mother in law at a rock concert.


----------



## Johnny2toes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
Very sorry puscifer, i have to disagree even tho i like ati tool.

Furmark gives off the most heat and uses more bandwidth ... i'll find a link.

It kicks ATI tools butt....

http://www.ozone3d.net/smf/index.php?topic=1440.0

I still use ati tool from time to time....
cuz the yellow blocks are really easy to tell its not good.

Playing crysis is very good to tell if your okay also.
I can be okay in ati tool.... once i play crysis my system locks up and fails....
This is a good indication ati tool doesnt stress to the max.

Correct Link:

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

Nice. I try. Rep+


----------



## kala282

Yes, I use furmark and also Crysis.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I uaw ATItools first and i find the max stable there and then i had to play crysis. For Crysis i have to lower Core speed. ATItools stable core 725Mhz, Crysis 710Mhz.


----------



## Johnny2toes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I uaw ATItools first and i find the max stable there and then i had to play crysis. For Crysis i have to lower Core speed. ATItools stable core 725Mhz, Crysis 710Mhz.


I find all games and benchmarks have thier own ceilings.


----------



## binormalkilla

Crysis (and Warhead) bench tool looped at max AA/AF/res and/or ATI Tool. Unfortunately ATI Tool's artifact scanner doesn't support Crossfire/SLI, so Crysis may be the way to go.

Oh yea as mentioned Furmark is great.


----------



## Dromicus

it was for 32 bit vista. Did not see one for 64 bit.


----------



## Lyall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dromicus* 
it was for 32 bit vista. Did not see one for 64 bit.

The 32-bit Vista version works on Vista 64-bit and Windows 7 64-bit fine







. Also regarding thread, I find for single cards furmark is the best and for 2 + gpus furmark renamed to etqw.exe the best.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arakasi* 
Very sorry puscifer, i have to disagree even tho i like ati tool.

FurmarkFurmark gives off the most heat and uses more bandwidth ... i'll find a link.

It kicks ATI tools butt....

http://www.ozone3d.net/smf/index.php?topic=1440.0

I still use ati tool from time to time....
cuz the yellow blocks are really easy to tell its not good.

Playing crysis is very good to tell if your okay also.
I can be okay in ati tool.... once i play crysis my system locks up and fails....
This is a good indication ati tool doesnt stress to the max.

Correct Link:

http://www.ozone3d.net/benchmarks/fur/

i thought my oc was all good until i used Furmark.. put my clocks back.. i want it stable 24/7 great tool to find out how strong your card is


----------



## Alfwich

Damn! Furmark really kicks the crap out of video cards!

Sweet program.


----------



## Rowey

ATI Tool or Furmark, i find that the older furmark works better


----------



## csm725

kombustor?


----------



## HarbingerOfLive

If you want to test your temperatures, nothing will max out your GPU for the longest amount of time, like Furmark or MSI's Kombuster (Which is actually based on Furmark's basic architecture).

If you want to test stability of your GPU clocks, download 3DMark11 Basic edtion, and run that on loop for a few hours. If it doesn't artifact or crash, you have almost stable overclock (since no overclock is ever stable)

Just me









EDIT: WAIT A SECOND! THIS IS A NECRO! The thread was posted in 08 XD!!!!!!


----------



## csm725

Oh noez!


----------



## PizzaMan

Furmark and OCCT are GPU killers!!! I stick with simple artifact detectors like ATItool and GPUtool.

The only GPU core I've killed was running Furmark. Killed plenty of memory on GPUs, but the one GPU core was due to Furmark. Will never use it again.


----------



## FtW 420

I found furmark useless for stability testing, great for seeing the highest temps a gpu can reach though.
Spent a good amount of time using furmark once to find the highest stable clocks, got to where I saw some artifacts after a little while running so backed it down to where it was all good for 20 minutes or so. Stable in furmark wasn't stable for anything else, folding & benchmarks would all crash within seconds.
Gputool or evga OC scanner are supposed to be OK, quick tests with something like that to get a good starting point then test with the games/benches you normally run is best.


----------

